# Trash Can Fog Chiller - PDF



## Jesterphatt (Jul 18, 2005)

*Kudo's to you*

Thanks for taking the time for such great instructions!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

great info and awesome job, thanks for the "how to".


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Jimmersg: Did you make a drain for yours? Just curious as to where the water goes when the ice starts to melt? Is there enough room on the bottom for it to pool? Thanks!


----------



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

*Drainage*



Kenpilot said:


> Jimmersg: Did you make a drain for yours? Just curious as to where the water goes when the ice starts to melt? Is there enough room on the bottom for it to pool? Thanks!


Kenpilot; funny my Uncle just ask the same question today after he finished building his. I have not had any issues with drainage yet. I have a slightly slopped front yard and have tubes running the fog were I want it. The Trash can itself is not in the line of TOT trails so no puddles 
I Live in North Carolina so it really does not get cold on Halloween and for some reason you compact 50-60lbs of ice together in a trash can and it does not melt as much as you would think.. Shoot I leave the trash cans out until the next morning and dump them out; then when I am all done cleaning up the day after like it never happened all people see that come by and wonder where everything went is two large mounds of ICE


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

also, if you have a West Marine nearby, they have the mesh bags
West Marine: Large Mesh Bag Product Display

Thanks, JimmersG, I'm going to try to build this one...a bit worried about cutting the bar-b-q screen, may have to use my trusty dremel


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

jimmersg said:


> Kenpilot; funny my Uncle just ask the same question today after he finished building his. I have not had any issues with drainage yet. I have a slightly slopped front yard and have tubes running the fog were I want it. The Trash can itself is not in the line of TOT trails so no puddles
> I Live in North Carolina so it really does not get cold on Halloween and for some reason you compact 50-60lbs of ice together in a trash can and it does not melt as much as you would think.. Shoot I leave the trash cans out until the next morning and dump them out; then when I am all done cleaning up the day after like it never happened all people see that come by and wonder where everything went is two large mounds of ICE


LOL thats too funny! I wasnt sure if I should add a small water drain at the bottom of the Trash can but if it doesnt melt too fast and pool on the bottom I guess you really dont need one!  Thanks!


----------

